# 3 weeks old



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

My chicks are now three weeks old. They are growing fast!


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

Oops! Somehow sent one photo twice


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

They get to be mini chickens! Even that stage is so great!


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

We are still working on the coop. The inside is being built within a standing building we have. It should be about 4 1/2' wide and 20' long. We are building 6 nests for the chicks. When we finish the outside fencing, we will cut a whole in the side of the building and add a ramp for them. They should be spoiled rotten.


----------



## beckyl44 (Apr 10, 2013)

They grow so fast! Nice looking chicks! I bet they will love their coop when they are older


----------

